# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما الفرق بين العولمه ..والعلمانيه

## خالد عبد المعطى كروم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله تعالى وبركاتة ..

وبعد ...
بايجاز شديد أخوننا أريد أن أعرف ما هو الفرق بين العولمة ,, والعلمانية ..

والسلام عليكم

----------


## علي المدني

العلمانية : نظام إدارة الدولة من خلال الفصل بين الدين والسياسة ؛ فهي إذن تعنى بالجانب السياسي من إدارة الدولة .
العولمة : نظام إدارة الاقتصاد من خلال إزالة الحدود أمام رأس المال ويتم ذلك بتوحيد الأنظمة الاقتصادية في وفق النظام الرأسمالي وأنظمة التجارة الحرة .
وثمة صلات كثيرة بين الاثنتين ....
وأظن أن العولمة أشد خطورة وتأثيراً من الأولى ؛ لأن الدول الكبرى تفرض من خلالها هيمنتها السياسية أيضاً بعد أن تكون مهيمنة في الجانب الاقتصادي .

----------


## خالد المرسى

العلمانية نطقها الصحيح حسب الترجمة وواقع حالهم ( العالمانية ) نسبة الى العالم فهم يفصلون الارض عن السماء مجال عملهم الارض فقط فليس للوحى السماوى صلة الا بالمساجد التى على الارض مثلا 
والعولمة هى حركة اقتصادية فى الاصل وهم يريدون تسويق منتجاتهم عالميا فوجب عليهم تذويب ثقافات الامم الاخرى لكى يسوقوا منتجاتهم فى أسواقهم لأنه كما هو معلوم ان الاختلاف فى الديانت والثقافات ينتج اختلاف فى طبيعة الاستهلاك والمشتريات فوجب عليهم  صبغ العالم كله بثقافتهم هم ودينهم هم لكى يستهك العالم كما يستهلكون هم ويشترى ما يشتروه هم

----------

